# Old remedies



## Rachelashleigh (29 December 2014)

Hi, 

I was talking to a old horse man last week and we got talking about old fashioned remedies that used to be used and what are still used today.

We use a savoy cabbage leaf with cling film on knocks and bangs, something to do with the antioxidants in the cabbage when it sweats reduces bruising. 

The old man was saying he used coal dust in feed day before working. (not saying I'm going to be doing this ir recommended anyone doing this) 

Does anyone still use old remedies now?


----------



## Orangehorse (29 December 2014)

No I don't, although I have heard of the cabbage leaf one.  

I picked up a pot of Hilton Herbs cream once and had a sniff, and there was a very definite smell that I remembered from an oinment made up and used by an old local dealer/farmer which went under the universal name of "glue-its."  It obviously contained the same sort of ingredients.  It was used for everything from wounds to mud fever.


----------



## PorkChop (29 December 2014)

The cabbage and cling film is good for capped hocks too 

Nettles are good for bringing out hammer marks and dapples.  I still have an urge to plaster clay and brown paper on my horses legs after a work out


----------



## madmav (29 December 2014)

Cabbage leaves are recommended for mastitis in nursing mums, too! Wonder veg!


----------



## seejay (29 December 2014)

Rachelashleigh said:



			The old man was saying he used coal dust in feed day before working. (not saying I'm going to be doing this ir recommended anyone doing this) 

Does anyone still use old remedies now?
		
Click to expand...

Activated charcoal, a type of coal dust, is now sold for horses as Happy Tummy.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 December 2014)

I had horrific radiation burns after breast cancer treatment.  My BC nurse advised cabbage and it worked a treat.

On the horse side of things I still use Radiol in a bucket of wash off water, makes a cheap brace.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (29 December 2014)

Whilst the use of clay is looked down on these days, it does work!  Clay, brown paper and bandaging has reduced many a big leg to normality....with out vet too!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 December 2014)

Old ones I've used or seen used in the past are Preparation H (piles cream) for proud flesh after a wound - this does work really well & I'd still have a crack today if the circumstances arose.
Udder salve is useful on most things except open wounds, old boss used it when I was a small bod & its still good to use these days.
For nettlerash or heat rash give horse a Guinness in daily feed (from grandpa, who worked with carriage driving horses) tho have never tried it myself...

Does anyone use DMSO90 these days for splints? (used to use this on occasions, have had no need in past 20 odd yrs tho)
Kaolin poultices - are they still used - does anyone boil up the tin these days? (can you still get it??)

I still use charcoal for wobbly tums 

Oh - and clay & brown paper - that rocks back the years before we then moved onto Ice-Tite.

AA - my mum also used cabbage on her burns, it did a good job


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 December 2014)

There is an argument on facebook this evening about giving eggs and stout to horses.  No one believes it was a routine addition to tired hunters feeds.  They are all young horse owners and never heard of old remedies.  

I am old and find horses dressed up in purple and bling odd.


----------



## Casey76 (29 December 2014)

Clay on legs is very popular over here, especially after xc or other hard exercise.


----------



## Tnavas (30 December 2014)

This recipe is from an old stockman to give to horses with 'Rye Grass Staggers' or in spring for those on a high from the spring grass.

For an affected horse - feed twice daily
1 Tablespoon each
Baking Soda
Epsom Salts
Dried Thyme
Dried Yeast

For prevention - feed once daily


----------



## Aoibhinn (30 December 2014)

Ditchjumper2 said:



			Whilst the use of clay is looked down on these days, it does work!  Clay, brown paper and bandaging has reduced many a big leg to normality....with out vet too!
		
Click to expand...

Would this just be clay you find in a field? Or are the ones now sold in tack shops serving the same purpose? Looking for something to bring down swelling in my mares leg.


----------



## seejay (30 December 2014)

Aoibhinn said:



			Would this just be clay you find in a field? Or are the ones now sold in tack shops serving the same purpose? Looking for something to bring down swelling in my mares leg.
		
Click to expand...

Cold and time.  Use frozen peas.

Clay does nothing but make you feel as if you have done something.


----------



## Maesfen (30 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			There is an argument on facebook this evening about giving eggs and stout to horses.  No one believes it was a routine addition to tired hunters feeds.  They are all young horse owners and never heard of old remedies.  

I am old and find horses dressed up in purple and bling odd.
		
Click to expand...

LOL, same here but it's not just odd, it's tacky!  The hunters always had Guinness/Mackessons with eggs.  

A great pick me up is Kossolian, still available today and half the price of the other energy boosters.

Brewers yeast is a great digestion aid which helps with skin and hoof condition; thank goodness that one is still being used, it used to be a lot harder to get than it is now.

Mix up mustard powder and lard for an abcess or for mud fever  and a bread poultice is as good as Animalintex any day.
Stockholm Tar with a little oil is a great hoof oil and ST is good for thrush too.


----------



## JillA (30 December 2014)

Years ago I gave my mare stout and eggs for a couple of days before a show. I don't think she spent more than 20% of the time on four legs all day - she was feeling so good lol.


----------



## onemoretime (30 December 2014)

Aoibhinn said:



			Would this just be clay you find in a field? Or are the ones now sold in tack shops serving the same purpose? Looking for something to bring down swelling in my mares leg.
		
Click to expand...

 I use Amorica powder I think it can still be found and I mix it up with Witch Hazel rather than water.  It is very good for reducing swellings in legs from bruising etc.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 December 2014)

Stockholm Tar........ was supposed to be a "fix" for everything, wounds the lot, just used to slap it on. 

I still have some: very useful for putting on heels and frogs & hooves to guard against "nasties" like mud fever. Plus I just LOVE the smell of it!


----------



## Tnavas (30 December 2014)

seejay said:



			Cold and time.  Use frozen peas.

Clay does nothing but make you feel as if you have done something.
		
Click to expand...

Clay draws brilliently - don't underestimate it thats why we used to use Kaoline Poultice in the days before Animalintex - remember there are a lot of medicinal minerals in many clays and soils as well as bugs.


----------



## Gloi (30 December 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Stockholm Tar........ was supposed to be a "fix" for everything, wounds the lot, just used to slap it on. 

I still have some: very useful for putting on heels and frogs & hooves to guard against "nasties" like mud fever. Plus I just LOVE the smell of it!
		
Click to expand...

We were told to put it on their tongue if they had a cough too.


----------



## JillA (30 December 2014)

Gloi said:



			We were told to put it on their tongue if they had a cough too.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, no, there was some other black tarry stuff which was for coughs. And Banakoff, a grease with menthol in it which you smeared in their false nostril, a bit like Vicks. I think I might still have some in my cupboard


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (30 December 2014)

We used to put mustard in their feed if they had a cold - brought out the snot!!


----------



## seejay (30 December 2014)

Tnavas said:



			Clay draws brilliently - don't underestimate it thats why we used to use Kaoline Poultice in the days before Animalintex - remember there are a lot of medicinal minerals in many clays and soils as well as bugs.
		
Click to expand...

The question was about reducing filled legs, not drawing pus from a wound. For filled legs, clay does nothing whatsoever. And for a wound, magnesium sulphate paste is clean, easy and very effective.


----------



## gunnergundog (30 December 2014)

Tobacco to worm......what the pit ponies all had in days of yore...... and bread to poultice.


----------



## Tnavas (31 December 2014)

seejay said:



			The question was about reducing filled legs, not drawing pus from a wound. For filled legs, clay does nothing whatsoever. And for a wound, magnesium sulphate paste is clean, easy and very effective.
		
Click to expand...

HAve you ever put Mag Sulph paste on a wound on yourself? It's evil! It will smart and smart and smart and smart for as long as its on - I'd never use it on an open wound - use salt - it stings initially but wears off fast.


----------



## Tnavas (31 December 2014)

JillA said:



			Ooh, no, there was some other black tarry stuff which was for coughs. And Banakoff, a grease with menthol in it which you smeared in their false nostril, a bit like Vicks. I think I might still have some in my cupboard
		
Click to expand...

The black stuff would have been treacle - not Stockholm Tar which would burn.


----------



## Auslander (1 January 2015)

JillA said:



			Ooh, no, there was some other black tarry stuff which was for coughs.
		
Click to expand...

Easakof - we used to scoop it out with a wooden spoon, and wipe it on their tongues - they loved it!


----------



## laura_nash (1 January 2015)

The Xmas Furry said:



			For nettlerash or heat rash give horse a Guinness in daily feed (from grandpa, who worked with carriage driving horses) tho have never tried it myself...
		
Click to expand...

Interesting!  I always give a bottle of Guinness in the feed on Christmas day, but never considered it had any veterinary value.



Tnavas said:



			This recipe is from an old stockman to give to horses with 'Rye Grass Staggers' or in spring for those on a high from the spring grass.

For an affected horse - feed twice daily
1 Tablespoon each
Baking Soda  ..
		
Click to expand...

I give my horse baking soda in spring and autumn, really helps with footiness from growing grass.  I got it off a barefoot forum though, had no idea it was an old remedy!

The only old remedy I use and rely on is pig oil and sulphur on the feathers, cures mites and stops mud fever.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (1 January 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Stockholm Tar........ was supposed to be a "fix" for everything, wounds the lot, just used to slap it on. 

I still have some: very useful for putting on heels and frogs & hooves to guard against "nasties" like mud fever. Plus I just LOVE the smell of it!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, have just found a tack shop that stocks it. Got so excited when I found it and am now using it with some hessian to plug a huge abscess hole that the red horse products just fall out of.


----------



## NZJenny (2 January 2015)

And some were not so good.  Kerosene - used to clean wounds and even worse, for flushing mares.  Old farmers remedy and one best consigned to the round file alongside pin firing!


----------



## Tnavas (2 January 2015)

Kerosene these days is still used to kill bot eggs, use a cloth dipped in kerosene and wipe over affected area, it kills the eggs. For a shine on the coat, pour some kerosene into water, swish around and wet a cloth, then wipe over the horse.


----------



## seejay (2 January 2015)

Tnavas said:



			Kerosene these days is still used to kill bot eggs, use a cloth dipped in kerosene and wipe over affected area, it kills the eggs. For a shine on the coat, pour some kerosene into water, swish around and wet a cloth, then wipe over the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Kerosene/paraffin is a suspected carcinogen and has been shown to damage the skin barrier. Why would you?


----------



## Tnavas (2 January 2015)

seejay said:



			Kerosene/paraffin is a suspected carcinogen and has been shown to damage the skin barrier. Why would you?
		
Click to expand...

Its very effective and though it may have been declared a 'Suspected carcinogen' I've not yet had a horse suffer any problems from using it - and I've used it on many horses over many years. 

Does anyone know whether or not the fly repellant or coat sheen you are using currently on your horse is a suspected carcinogenic. So many things are declared carcinogenic that I tend not to get too stressed about it.


----------



## seejay (2 January 2015)

Deleted, pointless arguing with someone who thinks a good way to get a horse to shine is to wash it in a highly flammable fuel oil intended for use in camping stoves.


----------



## Tnavas (3 January 2015)

seejay said:



			Deleted, pointless arguing with someone who thinks a good way to get a horse to shine is to wash it in a highly flammable fuel oil intended for use in camping stoves.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of tablespoons diluted in 10 litres of water is hardly likely to be a problem and I don't wash the horse in it I wipe it over the horse.

Remember to respect other people's opinions, being rude is not a way to endear you to others.

I've used Kerosene like this for over 20 years. To date none have developed or died of cancerous conditions. I also use kerosene along with oil to lubricate clippers.

If we believed all we are told we wouldn't touch, eat or wear very many things that have been deemed carcinogenic.


----------

